# Good catfish reel from BPS?



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Im looking to buy a catfish reel from BPS.I have $100 gift card.Looking to catch 10-40 pound fish.I had my mind set on the cat max but I'm not crazy about the new white color.Also the reviews on them are kinda mixed.Every good real I find that I like BPS doesn't carry it.So what the best reel under $100 at BPS?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Take a look at a Penn Squall 15LW, holds 220yds/20lb mono, 15lbs of drag, Bronze main gear, SS pinion gear. Nice LOUD clicker too


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

That Penn looks very similar to the Okuma Classic 300lx that I just got in the mail.I check them out more.Thanks.


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had a BPS MegaCast for probably 5 years now. It was the first bait caster I've ever purchased, and I'm quite happy with it. I wish the clicker was a bit louder, but thats the only complaint I have. Its been great for channels upwards of ten pounds and I've also used it for small sharks in the gulf.


----------

